#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  Leer toch Arabisch!

## Qameer

Bismillaah

*Waarom leer je toch geen Arabisch?*

*Het is toch absurd, zelfs hilarish
dat men tientallen jaren geleefd heeft,
zonder dat men ooit een correcte zin heeft
kunnen maken in het Klassieke Arabisch

en tot op de dag van vandaag er niks om geeft?*

Ik heb ontdekt dat het Arabisch een taal is die je leert door het te spreken en toe te passen, en niet door middel van boeken, schrijven, alleen luisteren of veel te lezen. Dezen zijn slechts hulpmiddelen, maar het fundament blijft het spreken. Dit is iets wat veel mensen niet weten en daarom de hoop op geven op het leren of beheersen van de Arabische taal, terwijl dit heel makkelijk is. Dus praten, praten en nog eens praten.

Beste moslims, ik heb het hier niet over de Arabische dialecten, zoals het Marokkaanse Daridja of het Egyptische 'Ammiyah, die je tegenwoordig hoort. Ik heb het over de taal van de Koraan, namelijk al-Fosha. Al-Fosha is de taal waarin de profeet vrede zij met hem sprak. Je weet wel; Al-Fosha (het pure Arabisch) dat nergens meer gesproken wordt op de wereld, op heel weinig na.

Ook de waarde van al-Fosha heb ik onderschat. Maar nu ik steeds dieper erin zink, ontdek ik de parels en schatkisten in deze diepe oceaan, die velen onder de moslims tegenwoordig niet ontdekken. Wisten zij maar...

Maar nu vraag je jouw vast af: Wat is er zo belangrijk aan het Fosha(pure Arabisch) en waarom zou jij het moeten leren? Om dat te weten zou je even met mij mee moeten duiken. Geen zorgen ik houd je hand vast.

We weten: de Koraan is neergezonden in al-Fosha. *"En voorwaar, hij (de Koran) is zeker een neerzending van de Heer der Werelden (...tot aan...) In een duidelijke Arabische taal."* (Koraan, hoofdstuk 26). Alleen dit al, zou genoeg reden voor ons moeten zijn om Arabisch te leren en niks anders op onze tong te hebben. Maar helaas zijn vele moslims hieromtrent achteloos en nemen genoegen met de zogenaamde vertalingen van de Koraan, welke hun nooit de Koraan zal laten begrijpen zoals hij begrepen is door onze voorouders. Waarom noem ik nu onze voorouders?

Ik noem hun, omdat ik laatst ontdekt heb dat zij iets zagen wat wij niet zien. Als je namelijk kijkt naar de gebieden die tegenwoordig nog Arabisch spreken of spraken, dan valt er iets op.

Vr de Islaam zien wij dat in de Maghreb landen(Libi, Tunesi, Mauritani, Algerije, Marokko, etc.) het Berbers werd gesproken. In Egypte het Koptisch en in Irak en Khorosaan(Afghanistan en Iran) het Perzisch. In Shaam(Syri, Libanon, Jordani, Palestina) het Byzantijns(Romeins). Maar nog geen 100 jaar na de islaam waren al deze landen Arabischtalig en zelfs de niet-moslims spraken Arabisch. De metgezellen van de profeet vrede zij met hem verbleven in deze landen en leerden het aan de mensen. Weet; de metgezellen van de profeet vrede zij met hem waren de besten mensen die ooit hebben geleefd na de profeten.

Ik zie nu twee zaken: onze voorouders en de Arabische taal.

Onze voorouders waren gretig naar de islaam, zij waren wijze mensen. Hun grootste overwinning is het omarmen van de islaam. En hun harten waren dan ook toegewijd aan de islaam, en zij legden fundamenten neer voor hun nakomelingen, die door een latere generatie en ook door ons - de s-hab uitkering - voor een groot deel vernietigd zijn. Deze fundamenten waren niet de Koraan vertalen naar hun taal of de Islaam vertalen naar hun taal.

Zij begrepen dat als je de Koraan en Soennah correct wilt begrijpen, dat je het Arabisch moet beheersen. Zij namen de moeite en streefden hard, zodat hun kinderen dat niet hoefden te doen, want het Arabisch zou immers de moedertaal van hun kinderen worden wegens de Gunst van Allaah en daarna het geweldige werk van deze eerste generatie moslims.

Deze voorouders, spraken op de markten en met hun gezinnen, vrienden en anderen het Arabische Fosha, hoewel het niet hun moedertaal was en zij vaak struikelden over de woorden en zinnen. Samen werkten zij hier aan, beginnende thuis bij hun eigen gezinnen. Daarna kwam een generatie wiens tong het Arabisch was. Dit bleef zo totdat wij vernietigd werden door de kolonisatie die onze taal heeft afgepakt, en alleen dialecten over zijn gebleven die ver weg staan van al-Fosha. Niet voor niks zei een franse generaal:

'Als je de moslims wilt verslaan, zou je niet de Koraan van hun moeten afpakken, want dit zullen zij nooit los laten. Pak hun taal(het Arabisch) af en je hebt hun.'

En hoe waar zijn deze woorden, want we zien het duidelijke effect tegenwoordig. De schaamte is verloren, de imaan(geloof) dat ooit bergen was in de harten is nu een steentje. En de mensen verlaten zelfs het gebed!!! Onwetendheid is wijdt verspreidt en de toegankelijkheid tot de Islamitische leer is afgenomen wegens het feit dat zij geen Fosha(pure Arabisch) kunnen.

Een ander voorbeeld zijn de berbers in Nederland. De eerste generatie spreekt niet eens Nederlands, terwijl de tweede generatie Nederlands als moedertaal heeft!!! Hoewel het berbers hun tweede taal is, beheersen en denken zij in het Nederlands. Dus je hebt maar n of twee generaties nodig om een taal omschakeling te hebben. Dit is een wijze les voor ons en een grote hoop. Hierover hebben geleerden van vroeger en nu gesproken.

*Sheikhul-islaam ibn Taymiyyah, de ster onder de islamitische geleerden, schreef onder andere*:

'Weet dat het gewend raken aan het spreken van een taal een duidelijke effect heeft op iemand's denkwijze, gedrag en zijn religieuze toewijding (...) Bovendien is het Arabisch zelf onderdeel van de Islaam en het kennen van Arabisch is een verplichting (...) Zo spraken de mensen van Khorosaan ook het Arabisch, maar later werden zij achteloos en namen het Farsi(Perzisch) aan, totdat het Arabisch vergeten werd door de meeste van hen, dit is ongetwijfeld afkeurenswaardig (...) De beste manier om het Arabisch te leren is door de jonge mensen het te laten spreken op hun scholen en ook thuis. Dit maakt het gemakkelijker voor hen om de Koraan en Soennah te begrijpen. Dit is niet zoals een persoon die gewend raakt aan een taal en dan een andere taal wilt leren en dit zeer moeilijk zal vinden.'

Allaah gaf onze voorouders successen en dit terwijl wij leven in vernedering tegenwoordig. Onze voorouders kregen van Allaah Andalusi(Islamitisch Spanje), die veroverd is door een moslim. En ook het gezegende Jeruzalem werd aan onze moslim voorouders gegeven. Arabisch was het voertaal van hun.

Onze voorouders liepen qua beschaving voor op de hele wereld en ook hun normen en waarden waren verheven. En zij waren geerd en mensen keken in hun tijd op tegen de moslim. Zij waren geleerden in Islaam en spraken het Arabische fosha vloeiend, waarbij veel hun eigen taal ook spraken naast het Arabisch. Zij hadden volledige toegang tot de Islaam. Zij begrepen de Koraan het beste en zagen zijn prachtige verzen. En als zij stonden in het gebed, begrepen zij wat de imaam reciteert. Of je nou in Marokko of Afghanistan was, overal werd het fosha gesproken en dit zorgde voor eenheid en saamhorgheid.

Vergelijk dit eens met ons tegenwoordig, die niet eens in staat zijn om met alleen onze vrienden het Arabische fosha te spreken onder elkaar, of met een moslim uit Frankrijk te praten. Wij zijn erg beperkt en onze verschillen in taal heeft ons erg verdeeld. Wij hebben een gemeenschappelijke taal nodig die ons verbind. Net zoals het engels tegenwoordig de Europeanen en Amerikanen verbind. Heel erg veel mensen in de moslim wereld beheersen het Engels niet, en zij verstaan een beetje Arabisch.

Dus probeer op zijn minst je tong te laten wennen aan deze taal en het thuis met je kinderen te spreken. Het is een grote onrecht die je jouw nageslacht aandoet als je hun niet het pure Arabisch als taal meegeeft. Jou ouders die berbers of daridja spreken, wat jij nu begrijpt en redelijk tot vloeiend spreekt hebben zij niet uit boeken bestudeert, noch kunnen schrijven of lezen. Puur door het spreken, praten en praten en praten. Dus praten praten praten die Fosha o moslim en maak fouten daarin, want van fouten leer je.

Ik roep niet op om je eigen taal te verwaarlozen of te vergeten. Noch roep ik op om je moedertaal te haten en te minachten. Wie dit uit de tekst begrijpt, heeft de werkelijke betekenis van de tekst niet begrepen.

Ik zou graag willen afsluiten met *de woorden van imaam ash-Shaafi'ie*:
' De mensen werden niet onwetend over de Islaam, noch verschilden zij (daarover) van mening, totdat zij afstand namen van de Arabische taal en neigden naar de taal van Aristoteles.'

Een broeder van mdebilt.nl

----------


## iKhilafah

Ma sha Allah! Mooi uiteengezet dit was ook n van de redenen waarom de Ottomaanse Khilafah uiteindelijk teniet is gesteld door het westen op 3 maart 1924. Opgegeven moment waren er weinig Ulama en verleerde de mensen de Arabisch taal omdat de moedertaal opgegeven Turkmeens werd. Als wij gaan kijken naar de klassieke Ulama kunnen wij zien dat de grote geleerden ervan meestal geen Arabieren waren zoals Bukhari en Moslim.

----------


## Tranquilla020

Mashallah Broeder bedankt voor het medelen van deze interesante beschrijving. Alhoewel ik niet helemaal begrijp wat ermee bedoelt... Kan je het voor me vergemakkelijken?

----------


## Qalam Safar

voor broeders of zusters die arabisch willen leren in Marokko check s Qalam Voyage uit...

----------


## Moping83

Arabisch is een mooie taal maar wil je goed tot je recht komen in het land waar je nu bent, vaak Nederland, dan is het taak ook Nederlands onder de knie te krijgen

----------


## Wessel Diekman

Moet ik concluderen dat zonder het beheersen van de Arabische taal en wel in de vorm van ABA (algemeen beschaafd Arabisch) je geen moslim kan zijn? Dus is de Islam een Arabische expansiedrift? Vandaar dat destijds in Darfur (Zuid Sudan) enorme slachtingen van de Afrikaanse bevolkingsgroep was, want die waren niet Arabisch. Vandaar de haat van IS naar de Sjieten met name Iran, want die zijn niet Arabisch. Vandaar de haat die ik als blanke Nederlander van vele moslims ervaar, want ik ben niet Arabisch.

----------


## Oum Qaasim

Allaahoema Barek! 

barakallaahofeek voor het delen van de tekst broeder.

----------

